# I want to do something nice for my parents. Any ideas please.



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

My parents have recently shelled out over five hundred pound helping me out of a big mess. I am making monthly repayments but I feel bad for borrowing off them, I want to do something to show appreciation. They keep telling me to forget about it as they don't want me struggling and my sister has four kids that they spoil rotten and I don't have anyone . How can I say thanks to them. Any sensible ideas Will be appreciated.


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

i think cooking is always appreciated ;P


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

That's a great idea. Can you recommend a menu ? Thankyou.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

losteternal said:


> My parents have recently shelled out over five hundred pound helping me out of a big mess. I am making monthly repayments but I feel bad for borrowing off them, I want to do something to show appreciation. They keep telling me to forget about it as they don't want me struggling and my sister has four kids that they spoil rotten and I don't have anyone . How can I say thanks to them. Any sensible ideas Will be appreciated.


Are you a good cook? U could maybe invite them over for dinner or something like that?


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Not good but I can get someone to help. Brilliant idea thanks. What sort of things do normal people eat I mostly live on sandwiches cos of dodgy stomach. I could take them out but is that lazy or does it look bad when I owe them a lot of money ?


----------



## kooshi (Jan 10, 2011)

Make something special...like a special craft if you know how? a really nice card that you can purchase? Take them out somewhere nice and tell them how you appreciate them helping you and that they deserve this. Just something with sentimental value perhaps.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

That's a great idea I can do them a painting, thanks for that idea.


----------



## kooshi (Jan 10, 2011)

Glad to help


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

You're a star. I had not been able to think of anything. I Will do a painting and have a go at making them a meal. Something easy that won't make them sick .


----------



## kooshi (Jan 10, 2011)

I think that would be wonderful! I can also imagine you inviting them inside your home or such, and playing some nice music that you could play in the background. You can set the food on the table and the painting beside it, and BAM! I think that would be really nice.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Genius. That sounds perfect. Thanks again


----------

